# I Think I Overstepped the Boundaries Of What I Should Know.



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Very informative. I knew this 2 days after you did, I hope that is a form of relief though unnecessary really. Anyway, this is interesting. I've always been interested with the dangerous and scary things whose shadows are very much underrated. Perhaps in the future, I would render myself more sense by using and acting upon the few things I know to for the greater good. Not that I care about it right now but yeah, maybe it's the right thing to do.

Ahh, my useless blabber.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't know this (or forgot it) but it makes some sense to me. I could philosophize a lifetime why internet is what it is, but I guess it is such a big change in the basic way that we live our lives that there is something that we won't understand for a long time. 

E.g. the first cars on the road. There were no traffic lights and (hardly any) signs back then, but today all over the world we have a somewhat unified system. It is the same with internet. The difference with cars is that everybody has access to internet, so the amount of pages with unlawful activity makes some sense to me. I think unlawful is the best word, because the law is different in each country. Therefore those 60% of pages being unlawful may largely consist of "people passing dangerous crossings without being careful as they have no traffic light or a different one than another country's traffic lights".

Personally I rather see the problem in terms of the amount of porn and "social media" pages on internet. I think we are objectifying our social and sexual experiences too much and that worries me. Luckily the other 40% or so is more than we can ever handle, so it's best to just stick with that I suppose .


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

@Grandmaster Yoda

To give a star wars analogy, the dark side is always there. The white side is not some ultimate state of goodness, it includes being aware of the elements that make the dark side.

Within every human being there is good and bad, be aware of both, accept both, and balance it to form a personality that is neither blinded by goodness or badness.


----------

